# I want someone to build this---



## Brian Rupnow (Jun 28, 2009)

This morning as I set here looking at my array (5) of stationary engines, I am thinking "out of the box". I power my engines with my air compressor, not a boiler. This works fine to display stationary engines, but doesnt allow for much mobility. Here is my plan---Make either a boat powered by a simple oscillating engine, or a train, a tractor, or any kind of mobile machine with a small steam engine on it. Make up a small stationary mast about 2 foot tall, with a flexible airline running up the center, and a small rotary union at the top. A metal tube of light hollow aluminum runs out to the vehicle and is attached to the vehicle, with a short length of flexible line from the end of the hollow tube to the engine on the vehicle. The air is supplied through the mast, and rotary ubion, out the hollow metal tube to the engine. The vehicle can then propel itself around the circle described by the rotating tube. A 3 foot long tube would allow the vehicle to travel about 9 1/2 feet with every full revolution at the tower.


----------



## vlmarshall (Jun 28, 2009)

Hmmmm.... steam airplane... ;D


----------



## radfordc (Jun 28, 2009)

Vernon  said:
			
		

> Hmmmm.... steam airplane... ;D



You mean like this?
http://www.flysteam.co.uk/recent.htm


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jun 28, 2009)

radfordc: That was really cool!!!

Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jun 30, 2009)

Okay---I'll make it simple for you---Here's the rotary union. Damn, I've got to get a life.---Most years I'd be getting paid for stuff like this. I got down my double acting wobbler (Thats a steam engine if ya didn't know) and was checking to see what would be required to put wheels on it. Its a good thing I'm leaving on my trip on Friday!!!






View attachment ROTARY UNION--ASSEMBLY.PDF


----------



## tel (Jun 30, 2009)

Interesting - I've tucked it away for future reference.


----------



## rleete (Jul 1, 2009)

Brian Rupnow  said:
			
		

> Damn, I've got to get a life.



Why? As long as you aren't starving, or in danger of being late on the mortgage, sounds like you have the _perfect_ life. Plenty of time to play in the shop and vacation coming up (nice hotrod, BTW) and the tools to make stuff. This slow economy won't last forever; in the meantime, enjoy the time off. Better than being a wage slave in a cube farm!


----------



## steamer (Jul 7, 2009)

rleete,

You speaketh wisdom!

 ;D


----------

